# Suche Mädels zum radeln rund um Ostfildern



## Tascha (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich wohne schon seit 5 Jahren in Ostfildern und fahre in meiner Freizeit leidenschaftlich MB.
Ich kenne einige Strecken rund um Stgt. (Nürtingen, Ludwigsburg) und ich möchte mich mit einigen Mädels zusammentun und regelmässig radeln.
Bin kein Profi aber auch keine Anfängerin.Fahre täglich mit dem Rad zur arbeit und am WE, am liebsten 3-4h quer dürch die Wälder.Ich Suche mir immer neue Strecken/Ziele aus und freue mich auf neue Anregungen.
Also Mädels, meldet euch


----------



## Juli1985 (28. Juni 2010)

Hey Tascha.....fährst du auch ab und Zu um den Fernsehturm oder Frauenkopf....wann fähsrt du denn immer unter der Woche...wäre gerne mal dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunny_Hopp (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi Tascha!
Bin auch auf der Suche nach Bike-Mädels. Will über die Wintermonate bissel fit bleiben und gerne auch mal ne Tour ohne stressende Männer starten  Meld dich einfach wenn du Interesse hast. Komm aus Stuttgart Süd.
Grüße Juli


----------



## Snowchick (2. Dezember 2010)

Hej hej, hab gerade zufällig den Threat gefunden.
Habt ihr euch jetzt zu einer Gruppe zusammengeschlossen? Sind ein paar zusammen gekommen? 
Ich hätte schon interesse dran, vorallem jetzt im Winter.
Arbeiten tu ich in Wien aber wohne in Stuttgart-Ost. Da ich 9 Tage am Stück arbeite und dann 5 frei habe bin ich zumeist von Mittwoch bis Montag alle 2 Wochen in Stuttgart. Da geh ich auch mal tagsüber biken. Meistens Frauenkopf/Rohracker/Fernsehturm, eine Runde rund um Stuttgart oder Kappelberg/Schurwald. Je nach Zeit.

Also wenn jemand Lust hat melden bzw. wenn ihr fahren geht wär es nett wenn ich mal mit kann. Immer allein biken ist langweilig und auch etwas gefährlich.

LG Snowy


----------



## Freeriderin_ (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo ich komme aus Ostfildern.

Ich würde gerne ab und zu mitradeln. Bin allerdings nur bedingt wintertauglich und freue mich daher auf den Frühling.

In der Regel radle ich mit meinem Mann in Richtung Schurwald, oder auf die Alb, eben alles was man bequem von hier aus erreichen kann. 

Ab und zu fahren wir auch mit dem Auto ein Stück um dann von dort aus eine schöne Tour zu fahren, die sonst für mich nicht machbar wäre. Am liebsten starte ich jedoch direkt von der Haustür mit dem Rad.

In Weilheim bin ich ab und zu mit einer Mädelsgruppe geradelt, war toll. Würde mich freuen auch hier im Raum Ostfildern mit mehr Frauen zu fahren.

Grüsse Petra


----------



## Fie (16. Januar 2011)

Komme aus Tübingen und wäre auch interessiert! Muß nur gucken, wie ich mein Bike in´s Auto bekomme!

Bin irgendwo dazwischen, was das Fahren angeht und meine Kondition läßt grad eh zu wünschen übrig.

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Januar 2011)

Tascha schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wohne schon seit 5 Jahren in Ostfildern und fahre in meiner Freizeit leidenschaftlich MB.
> Ich kenne einige Strecken rund um Stgt. (Nürtingen, Ludwigsburg) und ich möchte mich mit einigen Mädels zusammentun und regelmässig radeln.
> ...



Oh nürtingen hört sich gut an !
Wohne nur einen ort weiter, bin allerdings anfängerin.Aber ich fänds super wenn du ein paar tips hättest wo man gut biken kann,bin leider nie mehr als 20km unterwegs.Naja meine kondition befindet sich noch im aufbau wer weiß wie weit ich bis Sommer bin.


----------



## Juli1985 (29. März 2011)

Was geht hier in der Mädelsrunde!? Wird mal gefahren bin dabei!


----------



## Snowchick (29. März 2011)

Hej ihr, 
ich bin am Mittwoch in Esslingen unterwegs mit einer Runde. Am Donnerstag und Freitag wohl Frauenkopf, Fernsehturm, Körschtal etc. und dann vielleicht noch Grabkapelle, Kernen, Kernenturm. Bin aber tagsüber unterwegs. Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat können wir uns gern treffen.
LG Snowy


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. März 2011)

Also ich fahre immer im Raum Filderstadt,Nürtingen,auch mal Körschtal...allerdings nur immer so 25km und ich hab leider auch kein Auto 
Man könnte sich ja auch unterwegs auf der strecke treffen, wenns nicht so ganz passt.
Praktisch wären weitere  Vorschläge wo die andern so fahren damit man vllt einen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt findet?


----------



## Snowchick (29. März 2011)

Ich werd halt am DOnnerstag oder Freitag Vormittag-Mittag los gehen. Ich kann ja hoch radeln, wenn jemand Lust hat, dann darf er sich einen der beiden Tage raussuchen. 
War in der Nürtigner Region zwar schon länger nimmer unterwegs, aber ein paar Wegelchen find ich bestimmt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panne1 (2. Februar 2012)

Hey,
bin auch aus dem Raum Stuttgart und hab leuchtende Augen bekommen, als ich diesen Thread gelesen hab. Bin immer auf der Suche nach bikenden Mädels hier in Stuttgart. Wohn in Stuttgart Zentrum, meistens so um Frauenkopf/Fernsehturm, aber auch oft um Kernenturm oder Vaihingen unterwegs.
Wenn ihr mal geht oder jemand auch nich so gern alleine oder immer "nur" mit Jungs fährt, gerne melden! Freu mich drauf


----------



## Tascha (2. Februar 2012)

panne1 schrieb:


> Hey,
> bin auch aus dem Raum Stuttgart und hab leuchtende Augen bekommen, als ich diesen Thread gelesen hab. Bin immer auf der Suche nach bikenden Mädels hier in Stuttgart. Wohn in Stuttgart Zentrum, meistens so um Frauenkopf/Fernsehturm, aber auch oft um Kernenturm oder Vaihingen unterwegs.
> Wenn ihr mal geht oder jemand auch nich so gern alleine oder immer "nur" mit Jungs fährt, gerne melden! Freu mich drauf



Hi, 

ich fahre zur Zeit nicht, (Winter-Baby-Pause)voraussichtlich erst ab April wieder.
Bis dahin, kann ich dir die Degerlocher Gruppe empfehlen (sind ueberwiegend Jungs) die auch deine Strecken fahren ;-)

Die findest du (glaube ich) unter Stuttgart->Degerlocher

Also ab April kann ich mich dir anschliessen ;-)

Viele Gruesse

Tascha


----------



## Snowchick (3. Februar 2012)

Hej,
ich wohn Stuttgart Ost und hab eigentlich so die gleichen Gebiete wie du. Aber Momentan beschränkt sich das Biken aufs Wochenende. Unter der Woche fast nur Fitnessstudio, da ich gerade immer recht lang arbeite. Und alleim in Dunkel hab ich nicht viel Lust. Wenn was passiert wird man von keinem mehr gefunden.

Die nächsten Wochenende bin ich wohl eher Langlaufen, so lang noch Schnee liegt und die Fasnet nimmt auch einiges an Zeit in Ansprüch, aber danach geh ich bestimmt mal gern mit.

LG Snowy


----------



## Juli1985 (3. Februar 2012)

Wer bock hat..einfach mal PN an mich...bin immer noch wild dabei ;-)


----------



## panne1 (3. Februar 2012)

Hört sich ja alles sehr cool an! Dann freu ich mich auf März/April


----------



## Spezi_80 (15. März 2012)

Heyhey Mädels, habt Ihr die Bikes schon fit für die Saison gemacht? Wenn Ihr mal ne Runde dreht, wär ich zu gern mal dabei. Freu mich drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowchick (15. März 2012)

Morgen nach der Arbeit geh ich eine Runde. Bin mit Bike am Fasanenhof, so gegen 13-14:00 Uhr könnt ich z.B. am Fernsehturm sein. Schurwald ist gerade noch nicht so toll, da sind Forstarbeiten. 
Also wenn eine Zeit und Lust hat.
Gelände muss ich noch schaun wie es geht, hab noch eine leichte Schulterverletzung. Aber das geht bestimmt *gg*.


----------



## Juli1985 (15. März 2012)

Noch zwei Wochen dann bin ich wieder am Start...habe gerade FittnesPrüfungsstress!Melde mich aber die Bikes sind bereit!


----------



## Freeriderin_ (6. Juni 2012)

Fahrt Ihr inzwischen miteinander? Wo/wann trefft Ihr Euch denn? lg


----------



## Alpheidi (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wann ist den die nächste Tour geplant?
Wäre gern mal dabei...wohne in Waiblingen... und kenne mich inzwischen ;-) auch etwas dort aus...LG Heidi


----------



## dieGraefin (10. Juni 2012)

hey mädels,

ich würde auch gern mitfahren


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. Juni 2012)

Komme zwar aus der Ecke Filderstadt aber mittlerweile ist die Kondi etwas besser geworden, da sollte ich den Hinweg  (und auch den Rückweg )packen 
Kennt sich jmd im Schurwald aus  Da war ich noch nie, wollte den aber mal die nächste Zeit in Angriff nehmen 
Oder für ne kleine Feierabendrund im Wald zwischen Denkendorf und Plochingen? Da bin ich das letzte mal nur durchgefahren sah aber auch interessant aus


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juni 2012)

Werde in 14 Tagen mehrmals auf dem Schurwald sein, könnte mein Rad mitbringen, vielleicht klappts ja mal mit einer gemeinsamen Runde, aber wir bräuchten einen "ortskundigen Tourguide"  
@DieGraefin:
Gibt ja Zufälle, Du fährst nich zufällig auch Motorrad (Enduro) und warst mal in Kenzingen? Die Welt ist ja manches Mal recht klein!

Grüße!


----------



## Alpheidi (10. Juni 2012)

Leider kenne ich mich im Schurwald auch nur bedingt aus....bin schon ein paar Trails gefahren aber hatte nen kundigen MTBer dabei ;-)...würde gerne mitkommen....bin jedoch eher noch Anfänger...schwierig einzuschätzen...kommt auf den Vergleichswert an..

Wie siehts den zeitlich aus? WE oder unter der Woche?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin meist zeitlich ungebunden, Studentin 
Außer Donnerstag abends da hab ich Kurs un evtl. Mittwoch, da ist immer Ausfahrt vom RKV Denkendorf für die Frauen ab 18:00Uhr. War eine von euch schonma dort? Bisher hat es zeitlich bei mir entweder nicht gepasst oder es war voll das Mistwetter  (wie diese Woche wohl auch )
Da könnte man doch auch mal zusammen hin, ist doch auch nicht so arg weit von euch ?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=561449&highlight=denkendorf


----------



## dieGraefin (10. Juni 2012)

bei mir geht am wochenende (für mich sonntag/montag) fast immer ... berufsbedingt bei rechtzeitigem bescheid ließe immer wieder mal was wochenunter einrichten.

@ greenhorn: habe den link angeschaut, sagt aber nicht viel aus



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Werde in 14 Tagen mehrmals auf dem Schurwald sein, könnte mein Rad mitbringen, vielleicht klappts ja mal mit einer gemeinsamen Runde, aber wir bräuchten einen "ortskundigen Tourguide"
> @DieGraefin:
> Gibt ja Zufälle, Du fährst nich zufällig auch Motorrad (Enduro) und warst mal in Kenzingen? Die Welt ist ja manches Mal recht klein!
> 
> Grüße!


 
zufall - kleine welt - wie auch immer: ja, ich bin es 
und wenn du auch die bist für die ich dich halte, hast du auch eine HP2 fürs grobe und basic für immer  ... solltest du mit motorisiertem bike kommen mache ich tourguide ... zu der unmotorisierten fraktion gehöre ich noch nicht allzu lang deshalb kenne ich mich von nicht wirklich bis gar nicht aus was schurwald betrifft. 
wo genau bist du dann ?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (11. Juni 2012)

Ist ja lässig, Du nun mit dem MtB unterwegs! Umstieg von der Enduro aufs MtB oder hoffentlich Beides 
Habe Dir eine PN geschickt, wir wollen den Fred nicht zumuellen 
Falls es bei mir in der Woche 26 mit dem MtB auf dem Schurwald klappt, melde ich mich hier. Wird unter der Woche sein. Vielleicht passt es dann für eine Runde.
Grüße


----------



## Freeriderin_ (13. Juni 2012)

? Morgen Feierabendrunde ? 
Start um 17:30 oder 18:00 Uhr in Ostfildern / Nellingen - Endhaltestelle U7/U8?

LG


----------



## dieGraefin (14. Juni 2012)

hey ... wenn es mir reicht bin um 17:30 da ... entscheidet sich leider recht kurzfristig

wenn dann bin ich pünktlich

grüße


----------



## Snowchick (14. Juni 2012)

Mein Radl ist beim Service, sonst würd ich auch mitkommen.
Nächste Woche mal.
Wie sieht es bei euch Freitag Nachmittags aus? Kann da jemand?

LG Snowy


----------



## Freeriderin_ (14. Juni 2012)

Falls Ihr Lust habt gebt doch bitte bis 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum Bescheid. 

Start wäre um 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## Freeriderin_ (14. Juni 2012)

Snowchick schrieb:


> Mein Radl ist beim Service, sonst würd ich auch mitkommen.
> Nächste Woche mal.
> Wie sieht es bei euch Freitag Nachmittags aus? Kann da jemand?
> 
> LG Snowy



Hallo Snowy

Falls sich niemand bei Dir meldet - ich wollte morgen mit meinem Mann biken, Du kannst gerne mitkommen.

LG


----------



## Snowchick (14. Juni 2012)

Das Freitags war Allgemein gedacht, da ich da meist mit dem Bike zur Arbeit (Fasanenhof) kurbel und danach noch ausgiebige Runden fahr.


----------



## Kermit77 (14. Juni 2012)

ich bin dabei


----------



## Tascha (14. Juni 2012)

Freeriderin_ schrieb:


> Falls Ihr Lust habt gebt doch bitte bis 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum Bescheid.
> 
> Start wäre um 18:00 Uhr.




Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieGraefin (14. Juni 2012)

oh menno, ich schaffe es heute definitiv nicht ... 

viel spaß all fahrenden


----------



## Freeriderin_ (23. Juni 2012)

hallo mädels.

ich werde in Taschas Beitrag "Suche Jungs und Mädels" weiter zu finden sein.

ich würde mich aber freuen von euch zu hören


----------



## Freeriderin_ (24. Juni 2012)

Sorry es heist " Suche nette Leute " und ich fände es toll wenn das mal klappen würde


----------



## Freeriderin_ (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mädels.

Wie sieht es am Donnerstag mit einer kleinen Runde aus? ca 1 1/2 h - 2 h. Start 18:00 Uhr?
Treffpunkt Endhaltestelle U7 / U8 Ostfildern Nellingen


----------



## Tascha (27. Juni 2012)

Freeriderin_ schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels.
> 
> Wie sieht es am Donnerstag mit einer kleinen Runde aus? ca 1 1/2 h - 2 h. Start 18:00 Uhr?
> Treffpunkt Endhaltestelle U7 / U8 Ostfildern Nellingen




Ich bin DABEIIIII


----------

